# Trip to San Francisco!!!



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

I was in a nasty motorcycle accident a couple of years ago, and FINALLY received my settlement check (wooo!).

I'm treating myself to a trip to San Francisco on Sunday the 11th! I'm going to be stopping by the infamous Aqua Forest Aquarium store (www.aquaforestaquarium.com)! I can't wait! San Fran is about an hour drive directly west from where I live.

Any other recommended places to visit (aquarium-fish-wise) while I'm out there? I'm doing Monterey Bay Aquarium on the 16th of October for my 24th birthday.

Thanks
Nate


----------



## Jim Lockhart (Jan 27, 2004)

Good for you !

Other stores
Ocean Aquarium, Cedar Ln SF
Albany Aquarium, San Pablo Ave Albany

Also if your doing the full tour, The New Steinhart Aquarium and Academy of Sciences in Golden Gate Park 

Enjoy !


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Jim Lockhart said:


> Good for you !
> 
> Other stores
> Ocean Aquarium, Cedar Ln SF
> ...


I was actually looking up Golden Gate Park places yesterday! Thanks for the recommendations!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Hope you have a great time! AFA has great plants!


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Make sure you got the the Japanese tea graden! Good insperation for scapes there. Check out my site in my sig, lots for san fran photos there.


----------



## Philosophos (Mar 1, 2009)

I visited the places Jim Lockhart recommended to you a couple of months ago. Buy your plants from Albany Aquarium, your fish from Ocean Aquariums, and what ever you can't get at either of those from AFA. AFA is a wonderful store with very knowledgeable staff, but everything is pretty pricey. $18 for a little 2x3 wire mat of fissidens anyone?

Ocean Treasures has some people who are getting into SW plants, though the store isn't very impressive looking right now. For the most part they're contractors. Ask them any large scale plumbing questions; they've done public aquariums. If you haven't seen a pile of very expensive koi scramble for food, ask them about their back room.

Aquarium of the Bay is one worth skipping if you do Steinhart and Monteray. It's fairly dull, packed with tourists, and they keep their giant octopus is some cruel conditions. They won't be getting my money again.

-Philosophos


----------



## gonathan85 (Sep 12, 2009)

Unfortunately, I won't be making the trip to San Fran today. The adventure is rescheduled to next weekend or the following. 

In the early hours of this morning, my fiancee's 3 week old nephew was diagnosed with a heart condition..some sorty of arrhythmia. Instead of being in the range of 100-150 beats per minute, his little heart is racing at 300+ beats per minute. Little baby and his parents are in UC Davis for the next few days, so I decided to help my lady and her family out by taking care of the pets at everyone's homes. 

Please send prayers. 

Thanks
Nate


----------

